# What makes a "Dragon" Betta a dragon?



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been curious. How do you determine that a Betta is a dragon? Is it super defined, black edged scales like my Betta, Sequin has? Or is it something else?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Never mind, I just found it in a sticky. I feel stupid. LOL


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Dragon bettas have very, very thick white body scales. It almost looks as if the white scales are a second layer of scales, though they aren't. Sort of like this or this


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, ok.


----------

